# Best distributor cap



## grotto107 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi Guys

I'm new to the forum and need some advice. I'm going through my ignition on my 65 GTO 360 HP and need to replace the distributor cap (and rotor button). It has the standard ignition with points. I see that ac delco offers two, a standard D308R and a Pro C349( Although I understand that delco hasn't made caps in 30 years). I also see that ebay offers a generic D308R which may be the same as the ac delco for 5 bucks.There's a lot of other "off brands" sold by Autozone and Advance auto and others. And there's the MSD, Accel and other caps for more $ than the ac delcos.
I do want to stay with a black cap but don't care about originality because this isn't a show car. It's not a race car, so I'm looking more for dependability than performance.

what experience have you guys had with the various caps ?
Is the generic D308R identical to the AC Delco?
Is the delco C349 any better than the D308R?
Recommendations?

Thanks for your help.

John


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

I always used Accel stuff. But the cap wasn't black. I see that today, Accel also has black caps.

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/...RQv_plghaH911AEs1WHFc0AH6QMEiBqAaAheDEALw_wcB

https://www.amazon.com/ACCEL-8124-Heavy-Distributor-Rotor/dp/B000BWDUJK

I think the main thing is to get cap and rotor made of the alkyd material, with brass contacts/inserts & a stainless rotor tang. My guess is that most ignition stuff is made in China, or at least contain some Chinese made parts.

https://www.yourmechanic.com/article/how-to-buy-a-good-quality-distributor-rotor-and-cap

The MSD Street Fire stuff may be better than most cheap parts house stuff. 

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/msd-5500/overview/make/pontiac


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I like the MSD cap and rotor, brass contacts real solid, jegs summit all sell them. They fit GM distributors, but they are burgundy.....


----------



## grotto107 (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks for all the replies
I think I'll go with the black Accel


----------

